

Barack Obama talks to The Economist: An interview with the president - rpm4321
http://www.economist.com/blogs/democracyinamerica/2014/08/barack-obama-talks-economist

======
Fuzzwah
I really respect Obama but every time I hear him speak I'm amazed at how
stilted his turn of phrase is.

I understand that this is probably due to him really focusing on ensuring that
everything that leaves his mouth is what he means to say.

